# Quality slicker brush?



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

What is the difference between a good quality slicker brush and a not good quality slicker brush? When I was at the dog wash I used their brush and it seemed so much better then mine!! What would be the difference - aside from price. How could I tell a good one from a bad one when I shop for a new one?

Thanks


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

The bad ones are really scratchy. I've always heard Chris Christenson and Les Pooches be recommended. I've tried some cheap ones and was not happy (Martha Stewart, Four Paws). I did just buy a cheap one again to try called Tuffer than Tangles and so far I like it okay but we will see how long it lasts.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

#1 All Systems and the round Chris Christensen are my favorites!


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

I really love my Les Pooches! Green one, very soft.
My breeder told me that you can brush a great brush against your own wrist and it won't scratch. The cheaper ones does...


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Round CC slicker lover here!


Be well,
Laura & Lula
& the 3 parrot girls


----------



## LovingCleo (Jun 16, 2014)

What is the difference between a pin brush and a slicker brush? Which would you recommend to groom your poodle in between regular professional groomings?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Luce said:


> What is the difference between a good quality slicker brush and a not good quality slicker brush? When I was at the dog wash I used their brush and it seemed so much better then mine!! What would be the difference - aside from price. How could I tell a good one from a bad one when I shop for a new one?
> 
> Thanks


Definitely a difference the best test is to brush on your arm if it hurts then it may hurt your dog. Though it is possible to brush burn with even the best brush so learning how to use the tool is just important as the tool itself.



LovingCleo said:


> What is the difference between a pin brush and a slicker brush? Which would you recommend to groom your poodle in between regular professional groomings?


Depends on the coat length for longer or show coats a pin brush is a necessity for shorter kennel clips a slicker brush works great.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

The pins are ground smooth, the backing usually is padded. The pins usually are longer and where the bent angle is changes according to need. My personal favorite are cc round poodle slicker, pure paws slicker, and pin brushes. The quality slicker holds up better. Pins don't bend out of shape so easy. Don't scratch skin.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I used a Universal for a long time. Then someone recommended Chris Christensen. I bought one and love it - its all I use now!


----------

